# .50BMG for deer hunting?



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

My uncle just bought a .50BMG sniper rifle and would like to hunt deer with it. would this work well or is it too powerful? thanks


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Wouldn't work at all in ND, outlawed I believe in the 2005 legislative session.

That said, you're likely to have a 1/2" hole going in and a 1/2" hole coming out. Most 50 cal bullets aren't designed to expand on game.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

if it did, you'd have a 1/2'' hole going in and a 1/2' hole going out


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

my dad say it would completly blow the deer apart. this bullet is traveling at almost 3000 fps


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They work very well for deer hunting. As long as you can hit what you are aiming at then it will do its part. The A-max shoots very well. Practice and practice some more. Do not take a shot longer than you know you can it. I should not have sold mine but the guy wanted mine.

It is true up here in ND you can not use a 50 but many states you can I guess it is better to spray and pray than shoot one bullet.

The 50 will give you a nice hole in and out. It will not blow apart any thing at all. I like how many people out there think it is the same as a 105mm howitzer. It is really only a very big rifle.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

TXpelletgunhunter said:


> my dad say it would completly blow the deer apart. this bullet is traveling at almost 3000 fps


The bullet from a large variety of "deer" calibers travel at 3000fps or more. 130's from a 270, 180's from a 300 mag, etc. Granted none of these bullets weighs 650-750 gns, but the issue in question is velocity not bullet weight.

Now if someone made a frangible bullet for the 50BMG, maybe something with a rather large hollow point, thin jacket that was scored on the front end, you may get that "blow-up", but not with the current crop of available bullets.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've got no clue why anyone would use a 50BMG on anything but targets. It would work for deer, but why not shoot something a bit cheaper to shoot?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Why not shoot the 50 for deer you have the gun you have the ammo why not. It is not like you are shooting 40rds of ammo to kill a deer. When you are shooting it long range it relates directly to hunting. So your training/ fun shooting was going to be done any way. So what is the difference if you shoot a shot that runs $2.66 a shot with out brass counted in? That is only about $54 a box of 20. Go to scheels and you will see that price on a couple boxes. Besides that it is fun to burn 230gr each time you work the trigger.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

seems to me it would be a bit of a over kill. but it would work :sniper:


----------

